# Lyft express. Do you get your deposit back?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

I was looking at other vehicle choices for Uber and Lyft instead of buying a new car, even though I need one. 

I saw that Lyft requires a $250 deposit. But my question is do you get that deposit back if everything is kept clean and there are no problems with the car once you return it? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Buy a car the rental program is a suckers play unless you literally have no money and a credit score below 500. If you have $500 and a 500 credit score you can get a crappy auto loan on a cheap car and that's going to be less predatory than the lyft rental program


----------

